# Guys, such a question! 4 days I do not get blocks, what should I do?



## Santini09 (Apr 7, 2018)

Guys, such a question! 4 days I do not get blocks, what should I do?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Keep tapping


----------



## Santini09 (Apr 7, 2018)

nighthawk398 said:


> Keep tapping


you know I did, but I do not know I did not appear, but my friend is displayed at different time


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

They have already confirmed to me that there are tiers in place now. They want more advanced tiers that take in consideration other factors like speed and length of service. Straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Santini09 said:


> Guys, such a question! 4 days I do not get blocks, what should I do?


Find another gig or better yet a real job.


----------



## TechGeek RLD (Jan 28, 2017)

rozz said:


> They have already confirmed to me that there are tiers in place now. They want more advanced tiers that take in consideration other factors like speed and length of service. Straight from the horse's mouth.


Where is this confirmed at?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

TechGeek RLD said:


> Where is this confirmed at?


It was in person at the warehouse.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I've heard that for a while now but it's not happy in Riverside. They just did another massive hiring and the veterans are getting zip. Newbies getting 99 percent of the morning blocks. We aren't even seeing them


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Same in Seattle... Only evening 3hr blocks and the occasional rare morning 4hr for the past few weeks. Flex sucks...


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

rozz said:


> They have already confirmed to me that there are tiers in place now. They want more advanced tiers that take in consideration other factors like speed and length of service. Straight from the horse's mouth.


Yeah the warehouse workers want tiers for the best drivers to get blocks.

Corporate on the other hand would prefer to have 1k new drivers that have no idea what they are doing and constantly screw up.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

We are getting occasional mid day blocks but you can't set your phone down or you miss them. Have to take constantly. People have been grabbing the 9 am at 4-5 am!


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

rozz said:


> They have already confirmed to me that there are tiers in place now. They want more advanced tiers that take in consideration other factors like speed and length of service. Straight from the horse's mouth.


Think this is a great idea. Hopefully it gets implementation soon.


----------



## TechGeek RLD (Jan 28, 2017)

rozz said:


> It was in person at the warehouse.


Not sure if thats in place here in Nashville TN. For our warehouse, blocks are kinda plentiful. It can be a full time job or part time job, your choice here in Tennessee.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

TechGeek RLD said:


> Not sure if thats in place here in Nashville TN. For our warehouse, blocks are kinda plentiful. It can be a full time job or part time job, your choice here in Tennessee.


Yes, plenty of people have made careers out of Flex here. I consider it a permanent position.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Movaldriver said:


> I've heard that for a while now but it's not happy in Riverside. They just did another massive hiring and the veterans are getting zip. Newbies getting 99 percent of the morning blocks. We aren't even seeing them


Amazon has been hiring on in LA from the wait lists for a good month now. They are still onboarding for DLA3/7 and UCA2/3 and just closed UCA5 for now. What I love is these areas are not even on the Flex web site which means they still have plenty of drivers sitting on the wait list to onboard whenever they want to.



Santini09 said:


> Guys, such a question! 4 days I do not get blocks, what should I do?


Ask Jeff for a block. [email protected]



rozz said:


> They have already confirmed to me that there are tiers in place now. They want more advanced tiers that take in consideration other factors like speed and length of service. Straight from the horse's mouth.


Yep, I've experienced it. The question remains that if you are only receiving crappy offers you can't reasonably work how can you ever work your way back? Why not just deactivate those drivers and bring on fresh meat... Instant offers do nothing to change your block level rating.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

dkcs said:


> Yep, I've experienced it. The question remains that if you are only receiving crappy offers you can't reasonably work how can you ever work your way back? Why not just deactivate those drivers and bring on fresh meat... Instant offers do nothing to change your block level rating.


I have had a Flex representative (not support) tell me that there are even tiers for offenses. For example, how you acquire your blocks, software vs script vs buying them, etc. I'm guessing deactivation causes more legal trouble and gives people a chance to appeal, which Flex cannot handle right now given the volume of appeals and time it takes to investigate the appeals cases.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Yep, I believe it and have been posting about it now for a good two months but many are skeptical and don't believe Amazon would do that...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Appeal Rights. LMAO. I didn't get any appeal rights.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Arbitration I guess could be one solution. In fact, from what I understand of the process is that it comes with a $4k to $5k price tag that Amazon has to pay upfront to the arbitration service to have the appeal heard. If enough drivers started filing formal requests for arbitration appeals then it might get someones attention at Amazon. 

It certainly won't break the company but it might get someone to take a second look into the actions of the Flex devision by Amazon's legal team when they have to start assigning all of these cases. It would take hundreds of appeal requests for this to happen.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

That's the problem, Who knows the right steps to take, and how to proceed correctly. There's no access to there TOS once your deact, which I believe it includes your right to Arbitration.

It's got to the point of calling a few attorney's.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

dkcs said:


> Yep, I believe it and have been posting about it now for a good two months but many are skeptical and don't believe Amazon would do that...


I had a phone call the other day from Seattle. A member of a "Flex program implementation" group. Asked a bunch of questions, including if I would work full time if offered (yes) and what I considered full-time (40+). I also said that the blocks would need to be more or less contiguous. She said that they were looking into many options, including offers to string together blocks for 'highly rated' drivers. So that confirms a "rating system" of some kind. And that they are at least looking at trying to settle down the program for either more efficiency or less unpredictability (for Amazon, of course,. LOL)


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> I had a phone call the other day from Seattle. A member of a "Flex program implementation" group. Asked a bunch of questions, including if I would work full time if offered (yes) and what I considered full-time (40+). I also said that the blocks would need to be more or less contiguous. She said that they were looking into many options, including offers to string together blocks for 'highly rated' drivers. So that confirms a "rating system" of some kind. And that they are at least looking at trying to settle down the program for either more efficiency or less unpredictability (for Amazon, of course,. LOL)


Regulars have been asking for this forever. High amounts of deliveries with high ratings should be rewarded not punished like the current system.

Somewhat educated guess:

They don't want to use 8hr blocks to accomplish this for legal reasons.

So they could just allow the best drivers to see the 2hr blocks 5 or 10 mins before the next tier then 5 more mins before tier 3 etc etc


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> I had a phone call the other day from Seattle. A member of a "Flex program implementation" group. Asked a bunch of questions, including if I would work full time if offered (yes) and what I considered full-time (40+). I also said that the blocks would need to be more or less contiguous. She said that they were looking into many options, including offers to string together blocks for 'highly rated' drivers. So that confirms a "rating system" of some kind. And that they are at least looking at trying to settle down the program for either more efficiency or less unpredictability (for Amazon, of course,. LOL)


I was emailed a survey that asked almost the same exact questions.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

I was sent a link to a survey today asking what types of uniform articles I prefer and would I pay. This thread makes me apprehensive.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Frœsty said:


> I was sent a link to a survey today asking what types of uniform articles I prefer and would I pay. This thread makes me apprehensive.


Not everyone got that survey I received. I know that the uniforms, stickers, etc survey was sent to pretty much everyone that I know.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

We got it here and I told them not interested as I don't want to be a target for theft. Besides I'll be damned if I'm going to pay for a uniform when I'm not even an employee


----------



## j t (Sep 29, 2014)

TechGeek RLD said:


> Not sure if thats in place here in Nashville TN. For our warehouse, blocks are kinda plentiful. It can be a full time job or part time job, your choice here in Tennessee.





rozz said:


> Yes, plenty of people have made careers out of Flex here. I consider it a permanent position.


Hey fellow Nashville peeps! Yeah I am only three weeks into work as a new driver here and have already noticed the system behaving in what can only be described as 'oddly favorable', aka, contrary to everything I've read online. I've often seen blocks available for hours after being released on our group chat, which seems weird that they wouldn't be snapped up by other drivers.

The only assumption I could make was that they are somehow reserved for me up until a point, and then released into the pool.

I do routinely finish in 50-75% of the allotted time with zero returned packages. *Shrug* I love it.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Enjoy it while you can as in another month you will no longer be seeing the beginner blocks that Amazon is saving just for you. And it is a timed release. A block is dropped and drivers flagged as being on a new driver tier are the only ones that can see those blocks for x amount of time then they are moved down to the next class of drivers.

Sooner or later (soon) you too will be a low class Amazon Flex driver.


----------



## j t (Sep 29, 2014)

dkcs said:


> Enjoy it while you can as in another month you will no longer be seeing the beginner blocks that Amazon is saving just for you. And it is a timed release. A block is dropped and drivers flagged as being on a new driver tier are the only ones that can see those blocks for x amount of time then they are moved down to the next class of drivers.
> 
> Sooner or later (soon) you too will be a low class Amazon Flex driver.


Ahh, I see, so this is only a new driver thing then. Is that when the block grabber scripts become important?


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

It all depends on your delivery station. There are a few (handful) of areas where you can still pick up blocks by hand to give yourself enough work. For most though they need to use some form of automation.

And with Amazon's new tightened controls you can be flagged for using any form of automation including screen tappers that they have previously stated didn't violate their TOS. Hell, some drivers who can hand tap fast for long periods of time are being flagged for automation now as well.

My personal belief is that one day all offers through PN Flex and possibly even logistics will be offered in a fashion similar to instant offers. 

Blocks will be sent out at a reduced hourly rate directly to a selected driver. You will have 30 seconds to pick up the block before it is offered to the next driver. If after a few rounds no driver accepts the route then the price is increased and the offer is sent back out to another round of drivers and continues on until someone accepts it. 

Amazon can simply contract a few extra drivers as needed to cover those that don't show or drop their blocks. 

This won't work for every area but in large cities I'm pretty sure it is coming. Amazon didn't spend the time and money on the instant offer system to limit it to just restaurants. Using instant offers for just restraunt deliveries is just a test to perfect the system before moving it on to other Flex services.

As long as they pay just slightly more than the competition then they won't have any issue getting drivers to work for them...


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

I thought about instant offers rolling out like that but then I did the math. Blocks are cheaper. 

The mileage will kill instant offers for Prime Now at least in my city. Even the dumbest of drivers is not going to do a $10 instant offer and put on 15-20 miles and take 30-45 mins.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Never underestimate the stupidity of your fellow man.


----------



## Peteza34 (Mar 18, 2018)

Make sure you are tapping in the morning 9-12. Blocks are usually dropped 1hour-45min before they start.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Bygosh said:


> I thought about instant offers rolling out like that but then I did the math. Blocks are cheaper.
> 
> The mileage will kill instant offers for Prime Now at least in my city. Even the dumbest of drivers is not going to do a $10 instant offer and put on 15-20 miles and take 30-45 mins.


If you look at the influx of immigrant Flex drivers in many major cities I don't see Amazon having much of an issue finding drivers willing to drive far and work for well below minimum wage. In some areas, yes Amazon will have an issue and will have to pay more than the competition to get drivers.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

dkcs said:


> It all depends on your delivery station. There are a few (handful) of areas where you can still pick up blocks by hand to give yourself enough work. For most though they need to use some form of automation.
> 
> And with Amazon's new tightened controls you can be flagged for using any form of automation including screen tappers that they have previously stated didn't violate their TOS. Hell, some drivers who can hand tap fast for long periods of time are being flagged for automation now as well.
> 
> ...


You always seem to have ALL the answers for every question. What are you selling again???


----------

